# Decent brush for alloys



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Could anyone recomend a decent brush for alloys. I bought a cheapy from halfords but it's too short and the centre is just thick twisted wire. When you rub you can hear twisted wire bit rubbing the paint if you're not extra careful. Gaps between spokes are quite narrow, so could do with something long and thin so can reach right to the back..

These are the said wheels..


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

EZ wheel brush is your friend, I would say get the wheel woolies but they are always out of stock! 

Polished Bliss stock the EZ brush at £22 I believe, I bought 2 from them about a month ago to replace my old one as the handle broke. :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Brilliant.. That's the picture I had in my head of the brush I thought I needed..

Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stuy180 said:


> EZ wheel brush is your friend, I would say get the wheel woolies but they are always out of stock!
> 
> Polished Bliss stock the EZ brush at £22 I believe, I bought 2 from them about a month ago to replace my old one as the handle broke. :thumb:


+1 :thumb: , the EZ detail brush is bloody awesome, i bought one a month ago, love it.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wheel Woolies in stock with PB

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the EZ detailing brush is grate i got it last month and wish i got it ages ago. i wouldnt be without it now


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Daytona Wheel Brush:thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought the EZ brush was a bit expensive for a brush but I wasted more money trying cheaper ones until I finally bought one.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

PaulTheo said:


> I thought the EZ brush was a bit expensive for a brush but I wasted more money trying cheaper ones until I finally bought one.


Lol.. 
That sounds like me all over, bought the Halfords one because it was cheap. What's the saying "buy cheap, buy twice!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Race Glaze extra long wheel brush - I really like mine :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cant try my Wheel Woolies till fathers day.... so one more day to go....Whoooo.
Have used the Vikan Long before. Also the Short Soft.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213491


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wheel woolies are great, but i still feel raped for having to spend that much on them... if they fall apart in the future i wont be buying another set :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

EZ Big Brush and a long Valet Pro is what i use for insides and a sponge for the fronts.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Daytona Wheel Brush:thumb:


The EZ was designed for motorbikes where as the Daytona is for use on cars and is subsequently stronger and not prone to snap like the EZ.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good thread on both brushes... http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=353228

Daytona for me.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Daytona Speed Master here :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

long vikan one great brush


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wheel Woolies i have retired my EZ's the small one is brilliant for my grill!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

EZ detail here too

I used the Meguiars wheel brush for about a year before I finally came round to the idea of spending £20+ on a wheel brush and boy am I glad I did! It made the Megs brush redundant immediately, its so easy to get into the alloys and allot safer as well with it having no metal parts exposed. The bristles are nice and soft as well but yet still stiff enough to handle really dirty wheels.

I was going to order the Daytona but the only place I could find it was trying to rape me of £6p+p so I went for the EZ from I4Detailing which have a more competitive p+p rate.

Couple the EZ with a Vikan wheel face brush and you will have every wheel covered :thumb:

EZ from I4Detailing

Vikan brush from I4Detailing


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

k4ith said:


> The EZ was designed for motorbikes where as the Daytona is for use on cars and is subsequently stronger and not prone to snap like the EZ.


Oh I didn't know that, thanks for that Info.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats car looks brand new, whats the mileage on that, plus is it a golf mk6 by any chance.

Ez detail brush long one, or vikan, long brush will do the job.

Personally i wpuld go for the ez brush, long one, because if the intricate wheel design, it will clean the side of the spokes with no probs.

Love the wheels by the way, vws are making nice recently.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats car looks brand new, whats the mileage on that, plus is it a golf mk6 by any chance.
> 
> Ez detail brush long one, or vikan, long brush will do the job.
> 
> ...


Yeah car is new, just over 500 miles upto now. It's MK5 Polo 1.2Tsi (SEL). Those particular wheels are just std fit on SEL. (215/50-16) Very pleased with it up to date, little 1.2 charge-cooled, turbo engine is astonishing. New car is a biggy for me, so I intend to keep it tip-top if I can.

Ez Brush looks like the one to go for, wheel woolies look impressive but are a tad expensive, they have to be a birthday or Xmas present at that money and I'd still wince at almost £40 for a set of brushes. Soft Vikan one looks good too.

Thank you for the advice everyone..:thumb:

Once I've got them clean, anyone suggest a good protectant/sealer?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Yeah car is new, just over 500 miles upto now. It's MK5 Polo 1.2Tsi (SEL). Those particular wheels are just std fit on SEL. (215/50-16) Very pleased with it up to date, little 1.2 charge-cooled, turbo engine is astonishing. New car is a biggy for me, so I intend to keep it tip-top if I can.
> 
> Ez Brush looks like the one to go for, wheel woolies look impressive but are a tad expensive, they have to be a birthday or Xmas present at that money and I'd still wince at almost £40 for a set of brushes. Soft Vikan one looks good too.
> 
> ...


These new vw's are lovely looking cars, congratulations on your new purchase.
Ah, its a polo, they look nice on the road, plus the 1.2 turbo engine if i;m right, over 100 bhp, quite impressive stats for 1.2 engine, they are roomy cars as well. I love the new front light shapes vw have now, even the commercial vehicles have them.

I say ez the large one is in the step in the right direction, the soft vikan, i guess thats the black mini your on about, you might not need that.
Plus you need a swiss vax style brush to finish the job, raceglaze do one, all different sizes.

Sealent, have you got collinite by any chance, or srp then egp, or you could invest in poorboys wheel sealant, they are cheaper alternatives to the rest.
Or you can go for wolfs body wrap, have not tryed it, so can't comment, seen threads on here and look impressive, not to sure if compatible with wheels, might be, someone needs to jump in and help me out on this one, was thinking this as you can use on the car bodywork.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> Wheel Woolies in stock with PB
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


+1

Had the EZ brush (rubber cap fell off) and the wheel woolies are miles better. One of the best detailing purchases I've made :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> These new vw's are lovely looking cars, congratulations on your new purchase.
> Ah, its a polo, they look nice on the road, plus the 1.2 turbo engine if i;m right, over 100 bhp, quite impressive stats for 1.2 engine, they are roomy cars as well. I love the new front light shapes vw have now, even the commercial vehicles have them.
> 
> I say ez the large one is in the step in the right direction, the soft vikan, i guess thats the black mini your on about, you might not need that.
> ...


Have loads of srp and egp, I was hesitant to use it on wheels because they can get quite warm and thought it might affect it. When I get some money saved I'm thinking of either going Werksatt of Wolf Body wrap for the paint as they both seem to be suitable for wheels too.

Thanks for the comments on the Polo, I'm chuffed to bits with it. Having had a Polo Tdi for 10 years, I returned to petrol for a bit of a change.

1.2 (105bhp) Tsi is an astonishing little engine, I'm sure it defies the laws of physics. Its vdubs FSI petrol injection with a water cooled charge cooler and turbo. From what I've read it's one of the first cars to use an electronically controlled waste gate to optimise boost at all rpm. It's unreal at 28mph it wants 4th gear and pulls.. It's almost like having two cars, one an ecomentalist, the other a sporty little run around. Pull in 6th at 70mph is remarkable. Plus I'm seeing 46-47mpg

My old baby and my new..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2844725&postcount=478


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, your old one you part exchanged looks in tip top condition, i bet the sales man said this car does not need valeting at all.

The new really looks fab, i need to testdrive one of these, i was not aware they had six speed for a 1.2 engine, i drive a pd engine, its old, thats got 6 speed.

Mines a old car, i own a vw as well, does need a good tlc all road, bodywork and servicing wise.

Srp and egp, doubts, it might be better if someone else steps here to help, you might be right, with the heat elements i see your point.
Its a new car after all, so it needs the right treatment.

Kind regards.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> wow, your old one you part exchanged looks in tip top condition, i bet the sales man said this car does not need valeting at all.
> 
> The new really looks fab, i need to testdrive one of these, i was not aware they had six speed for a 1.2 engine, i drive a pd engine, its old, thats got 6 speed.
> 
> ...


Sold my old Polo to a mate, he knew ther car so nearly bit my had off when I said I was parting with it.

PD is a cracking engine that's what my old Polo had, never missed a beat, sounded like a Taxi in the morning mind, but generated enough torque to pull a house down.

Go get yourself a test drive in a TSi, I recon you'd like em.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fk1000p after the clean...:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Fk1000p after the clean...:thumb:


Same to you :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Sold my old Polo to a mate, he knew ther car so nearly bit my had off when I said I was parting with it.
> 
> PD is a cracking engine that's what my old Polo had, never missed a beat, sounded like a Taxi in the morning mind, but generated enough torque to pull a house down.
> 
> Go get yourself a test drive in a TSi, I recon you'd like em.


They are cracking engines, but mines not running very healthy at the moment, clocked 112,000 miles on the clock.

It did pull like mad, but not anymore, its lacking in power, i have already had the cambelt and water pump change done, but soon i gave the car to bodyshop, the car is a mess, bodywork plus the engine, i'm sure they ragged the pieces out of it, they drove it the bodyshop and back, when i requested i want a trailor.
My gears are not smooth, specially the second gear, plus it smells of oil, when stationary, it reeks, lacking power, and over revs like mad.

I wish i had money to buy a new motor, but testdriving one, and not buying one would put my car to shame, i would not enjoy it, due to the cars not running right.
If i had money i would testdrive one, no doubt about that.

Once again congratulations on your new purchase.

For your wheels, wolfs bodywrap might be worth a investment, can use on the paintwork plus wheels i assume.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

james_death said:


> Fk1000p after the clean...:thumb:


What on earths that? Never heard of that one, where would you get it and how much is it.



> My gears are not smooth, specially the second gear, plus it smells of oil, when stationary, it reeks, lacking power, and over revs like mad.


Mine always smelled quite badly of diesel/fumes at tickover. Pity othe old girl is showing her age. 112K shouldn't be a worry on that engine.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

FK1000p is a wax:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Found it after a bit of "Googling"

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html

I did have a look on CyC but was looking for wax so missed it.

Thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html also sell it

fab wax:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DampDog said:


> What on earths that? Never heard of that one, where would you get it and how much is it.
> 
> Mine always smelled quite badly of diesel/fumes at tickover. Pity othe old girl is showing her age. 112K shouldn't be a worry on that engine.


Yeah mines shows its age now, i brought it new with 9 miles on clock, i still remember the new car smell, it was fab, fast as hell, pleasure to drive.

Well the story is, my car was in the bodyshop for 7 to 8 months max, alot of driviers have drove the car, since then, 20 plus, so the cars not the same how it use to be, its a shame been a vag.comed and the only thing came up was the air recirculation motor has packed up.

I hate the oil burning smell, i might invest in cataclean, see if does the job, might be worth a shot for me, mileage and age of vehicle.

Oh by the way, the fk1000p is a sealent, you might be better off just getting poorboys wheel sealant, thats what it is used for, one purpose, for alloys.

This is the stuff: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/poorboys-wheel-sealant/prod_9.html

Or both the same price : http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/chemical-guys-wheel-guard/prod_197.html


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Oh by the way, the fk1000p is a sealent, you might be better off just getting poorboys wheel sealant, thats what it is used for, one purpose, for alloys.
> 
> This is the stuff: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/poorboys-wheel-sealant/prod_9.html
> 
> Or both the same price : http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/chemical-guys-wheel-guard/prod_197.html


Thanks for the links, sorry you're having grief with your motor, nohing worse that having that I don't quite trust it feeling..

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FK1000p works a treat on wheels and lasts wayyyy longer than poorboys wheel sealants. ive seen around five months from two coats on my wheels (all through winter, ocassionally washed with soapy water).


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> FK1000p works a treat on wheels and lasts wayyyy longer than poorboys wheel sealants. ive seen around five months from two coats on my wheels (all through winter, ocassionally washed with soapy water).


I ws thinking maybe I'll give it a try, because it's high temp stuff might be worth putting some on exhaust back box as protectant while it's still new and shiny. I know they get warm but doubt back box would hit 250degs...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

k4ith said:


> The EZ was designed for motorbikes where as the Daytona is for use on cars and is subsequently stronger and not prone to snap like the EZ.


the EZ brush is fine for wheels - mines about three years old now and looks new still. people that manage to break theirs are being too heavy handed with it imo.


----------

